# Post your best and worst MMA fights or fighters ...



## BoneCrusher (Mar 21, 2007)

*MMA fights or fighters ... the best and the worst*

Now that we have the option to embed clips from youtube post em.  If the clip is not uploaded to youtube then do it the old fashioned way.  Got a favorite fighter?  Post a clip ... 

I don't have a favorite anymore.  After watching so many fights calling one single bout my favorite is impossible.  I'm not going to post them all at once or in any order.  I'll just post them as I remember them.  With Cro Cop getting a little press lately I thought I'd start there.
*Cro Cop getting KTFO*





YouTube Video











*Gotta post the rematch
*




YouTube Video


----------



## the nut (Mar 22, 2007)

2nd Cro Cop v Silva fight:





YouTube Video











Cro Cop v Sapp 





YouTube Video











My personal favorite MMA fight ever:
Round 1
Round 2
Last Round


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

Sakuraba v. Jackson is one of my favorites.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Sakuraba v. Jackson is one of my favorites.







YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

lawl, thanks. I was too lazy to post it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, thanks. I was too lazy to post it.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 22, 2007)

I want the coolest sig of all times.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 22, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I want the coolest sig of all times.



Ummmm okay?  There's a bunch of generators.  I tried one out for ya ... came up with this from here.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 22, 2007)

my fav fighters are in this order. Bob sapp, rampage, frank shamrock, Chuck Lidell. I also like Cro Cop


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> my fav fighters are in this order. Bob sapp, rampage, frank shamrock, Chuck Lidell. I also like Cro Cop


danny don't be hurt but  Sapp is not really an MMA fighter.  He's someone who fought in MMA because of his size, and then started to train AFTER he started to compete.  That by itself is okay I guess but he is a total jackass.  I've posted this before but I'll post it again for your benefit.  I'm not hackin on ya ... but he really is a total moron.  He treats MMA disgracefully with that whole WWF presentation he makes.  Anyway ... enjoy this clip it's fricken hilarious   





YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ummmm okay?  There's a bunch of generators.  I tried one out for ya ... came up with this from here.


Sorry ...  that went away so I reposted it for you bro.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 23, 2007)

lol. bonecrusher. I think i should of rephrased bettr. I dont rly llike him as an MMA fighter. I like him becuse he is so hilarious to watch. hee fights like a big guerilla.


----------



## beaverdime68 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wanderlei Silva and Chuck Liddell are definatly some guys to watch... I also think Joe Stevenson is someone to keep your eye on


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 24, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol. bonecrusher. I think i should of rephrased bettr. I dont rly llike him as an MMA fighter. I like him becuse he is so hilarious to watch. hee fights like a big guerilla.


LOL ... gotchya.  I liked that double pirouette he did 

Another fav fight GSP vs Penn
Rounds1, 2, and 3







YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2007)

Watching that fight with GSP and BJ makes me really think Serra stands no chance.

Oh, and I cant believe some asshole put the God of War music in the Cro Cop/Silva fight


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't really think Serra can handle GSP's transitions ...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2007)

On nights when theres no popular MMA, I like to watch a good Shoot Fight






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video












Some of those elbows and knees look painful

I'm lucky MMA is so popular here in Hawaii, I get to go to Super Brawl now ICON Sport, Rumble on the Rock, Stand Your Ground, Punishment in Paradise and quite a few others for live MMA action...we even have a MMA Radio Show


Wow just learned this...
ICON Sport (formerly Super Brawl) is the second longest running MMA company in the United States. With shows dating back to 1995, T.Jay Thompson, president of Future Fight Productions, Inc. is one of the pioneers of the MMA industry. Based in Honolulu, Hawaii, Icon Sport has helped launch the careers of fighters such as *Frank Shamrock, Vitor Belfort, Tim Sylvia, Matt Hughes, Rich Franklin, Frank Trigg, Jason Miller* and many more. Icon Sport continues to be a leader in the MMA industry.  Looks like I get to preview the up and comers right here...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I don't really think Serra can handle GSP's transitions ...



I must say, GSP gave BJ more run for his money than Hughes.  That was a pretty even matchup.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 25, 2007)

Iron Mike vs JWP 






YouTube Video


----------



## the nut (Mar 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I must say, GSP gave BJ more run for his money than Hughes.  That was a pretty even matchup.



They are defintely the class of that division. I would like to see a Hughes/ Sanchez fight, I think that would tell a lot about where those two fighters stand in the division.



BoneCrusher said:


> I don't really think Serra can handle GSP's transitions ...



I don't think Serra can last more than 2 rounds.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 27, 2007)

*The Gracie Hunter

*




YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> *The Gracie Hunter
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Awesome. 

My favorite fighter.

His style is so smooth and athletic, great reflexes. His style is comical too.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2007)

YouTube Video











I didnt know that was Royce Gracie in the highlight reel.

Pretty good one fight.  Odd how Royce didnt have this much energy in his earlier fights.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 29, 2007)

Bas vs Frank in my favorite pancrase match ... fricken hilarious.






YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Mar 30, 2007)

Worst:Leland from Dog the Bounty Hunter gets tapped....





YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 30, 2007)

New rule.  Please be all  about the outcome of what you post ... seems like it might be more fun for everyone else that way


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> New rule.  Please be all  about the outcome of what you post ... seems like it might be more fun for everyone else that way



Huh?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2007)

Most dissapointing fight ever:

Ortiz VS Shamrock II

I mean..what the fuck?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Most dissapointing fight ever:
> 
> Ortiz VS Shamrock II
> 
> I mean..what the fuck?



Heh, 3 wasn't much better...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bone means don't post who the winner is so if people haven't seen the fight yet it will be suspenseful


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Bone means don't post who the winner is so if people haven't seen the fight yet it will be suspenseful



Ohhhhhh, I get it!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 30, 2007)

I love this. Freakin great stare down and slug fest.





YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

^ wow that Asian got fucked up, he eyes were swollen shut!!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Bas vs Frank in my favorite pancrase match ... fricken hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was one of the oddest divisions Ive seen.

I saw a highlight vid of Frank that has the part from this fight of him smiling and laughing while taking hits.  I never knew it cost him the fight.

Thanks bone for ruining it for me.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ wow that Asian got fucked up, he *eyes were swollen shut*!!



..Well, thats a switch.  


That asian guy, with the hair and all, looked like the cyclops from Krull.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Worst:Leland from Dog the Bounty Hunter gets tapped....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looked like Shaun Sherk.

Love the whiny fucking brat in the background...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Most dissapointing fight ever:
> 
> Ortiz VS Shamrock II
> 
> I mean..what the fuck?


Gaz I agree with ya man and I even think the entire series sucked balls lol.  Matter of fact, I think Ken's a terrible MMA fighter and the most over rated over hyped has been out there.

BigDyl can prolly kick his ass.  The guy should be  from MMA.  I don't even want to hear his voice ring side.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> That was one of the oddest divisions Ive seen.
> 
> I saw a highlight vid of Frank that has the part from this fight of him smiling and laughing while taking hits.  I never knew it cost him the fight.
> 
> * Thanks bone for ruining it for me.  *



Sorry ... I'm a  like that.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Gaz I agree with ya man and I even think the entire series sucked balls lol.  Matter of fact, I think Ken's a terrible MMA fighter and the most over rated over hyped has been out there.
> 
> BigDyl can prolly kick his ass.  The guy should be  from MMA.  I don't even want to hear his voice ring side.



Was he ever good?  I mean, in any division?  He and Frank are related yes?  Their name and appearance are coincidences are they?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Was he ever good?  I mean, in any division?  He and Frank are related yes?  Their name and appearance are coincidences are they?


Ken was adopted by Franks father.  The two came up as rivals  ... and Frank always did kick Ken's ass.  Ken had some good moments back in the day before MMA really became the complex sport it is today.  Frank always was a phenom.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2007)

They look alike though.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ken was adopted by Franks father.


 
Other way around. Frank's birth name is Juarez. And Ken trained Frank is submission fighting.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> That was one of the oddest divisions Ive seen.
> 
> I saw a highlight vid of Frank that has the part from this fight of him smiling and laughing while taking hits.  I never knew it cost him the fight.
> 
> Thanks bone for ruining it for me.



Bas had a perfect oportunity for a gogoplata at one point.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Bas had a perfect oportunity for a gogoplata at one point.




Rickson would have pulled it off.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Other way around. Frank's birth name is Juarez. And Ken trained Frank is submission fighting.



They were both adopted, and yeah Ken trained Frank.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 30, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Rickson would have pulled it off.



Probably.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 30, 2007)

I still fuck their names up.  I've watched them both fight for years ... even when looking for the Bas vs Shamrock fight I had in mind I had to look through a few to find the right one


----------



## KentDog (Mar 30, 2007)

I just finished watching half the clips in this thread. Do any of these fights ever go the distance? It seems some of these fights would be hard to score with all the takedowns and/or submission attempts (and then little activity following). I have to say, long rounds. And damn, I didn't know rabbit punching was allowed in MMA. That's brutal. Are weight classes in MMA generally the same as the divisions in boxing?

I am really liking the new embedded video feature .

A couple of notes about the videos:
- It seems the Sakuraba v. Jackson has been removed
- There's almost a minute missing from the end of round 2 in the "GSP vs Penn" fight.

This is where I left off.. my browser doesn't seem to want to load any more videos; perhaps my cache is full. I'll try the rest later. Thanks for sharing the videos, guys.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> danny don't be hurt but  Sapp is not really an MMA fighter.  He's someone who fought in MMA because of his size, and then started to train AFTER he started to compete.  That by itself is okay I guess but he is a total jackass.  I've posted this before but I'll post it again for your benefit.  I'm not hackin on ya ... but he really is a total moron.  He treats MMA disgracefully with that whole WWF presentation he makes.  Anyway ... enjoy this clip it's fricken hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only times I have ever seen Bob Sapp fight, he lost. He seems to have been in the game for a while (I remember seeing him on K-1 about 3-4 years ago), which is surprising seeing how it seems he loses so often. Funny clip though. Can't really blame him for his off behavior; he has gotten hit a lot .

Didn't he used to repeatedly challenge Mike Tyson to fight?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2007)

If Rampage fights like this against Liddell, hes FUCKED.






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2007)

KentDog said:


> - It seems the Sakuraba v. Jackson has been removed



Yeah...I couldnt find another one.  Jesus, with Pride being bought by UFC, these fuckers are going to be pulled too.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> If Rampage fights like this against Liddell, hes FUCKED.



Rampage/Liddell will be very different from Rampage/Shogun. It's going to be a patient battle, Shogun like Silva is extremely aggressive.

It'll be interesting to see how Liddell handles the clinch if Rampage can get him there


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 31, 2007)

Now that will suck balls if UFC doesn't allow us to see the low res clips on youtube ... like that is some how hurting their pockets.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Final round Trigg vs. Lawler for ICON title Saturday night: (poor quality)






YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 1, 2007)

That was a damn good fight ... ICON did well to get these two in the same ring.  Damn near 20 minutes of good MMA action if you want to watch the entire fight here is a download link.  You need VLC to view the file.  The vid quality is the same as Repro's post ... but the action is worth watching.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Now that will suck balls if UFC doesn't allow us to see the low res clips on youtube ... like that is some how hurting their pockets.



It is.  People like yourself do not purchase the fights because you can see them on youtube for free.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> It is.  People like yourself do not purchase the fights because you can see them on youtube for free.



No, he watches hi res recordings he downloads, for free.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 1, 2007)

This week is kinda big for the UFC:

Ultimate Fight Night - Thursday
Ultimate Fighter 5 Premier - Thursday (following Fight Night)
UFC 69 - Saturday


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 1, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> It is.  People like yourself do not purchase the fights because you can see them on youtube for free.


I understand the concept of unrealized revenue potential.  

Like the man says ... 






YouTube Video












I do what brother Repro says ...


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 2, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> This week is kinda big for the UFC:
> 
> Ultimate Fight Night - Thursday
> Ultimate Fighter 5 Premier - Thursday (following Fight Night)
> UFC 69 - Saturday



And I'll be in frikin Virginia working until Sunday.   I will miss it all.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 2, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> And I'll be in frikin Virginia working until Sunday.   I will miss it all.


Can you TIVO these events?


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Can you TIVO these events?



I don't have that technology yet.  I'm sure I will can catch the fights somewhere on-line.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 2, 2007)

I see ... I can help ya out if ya need it


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I don't have that technology yet.  I'm sure I will can catch the fights somewhere on-line.



You hypocrite.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You hypocrite.



 ... yeah ... what he said


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You hypocrite.



I didn't say it was bad what he was doing.  I just pointed it out.   I've purchased every UFC for the last few years.  I deserve some more free fights.  If I was around I would have bought it.  Ofcourse I usually just go to a buddies house and we all throw in 5 or 10$.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 3, 2007)

WCL is a killer league based franchise with serious rules ... and serious KO's.  Your team gets penalized if you are passive ... not "in" the fight and stay6ing active.  No holding or "clinching" to delay getting your ass kicked, and this is all stand up stuff here.  There is no GnP in WCL fights, no ring and no where to hide.






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

That is awesome...

then Chuck Norris appears, lawl.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> That is awesome...
> 
> then Chuck Norris appears, lawl.



LOL!!!!! HAHAHAHAH... I was like, is that Chuck fucking Norris??!?! hahahah.

*Edit*: I did not know it was Norris' league


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> That is awesome...
> 
> then Chuck Norris appears, lawl.





Chuck Norris... Fighting...


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone have that vid of the fastest knockout ever where that Asian guy comes out of the corner first round with a flying knee to the head and knocks the other guy out in 3 seconds?  Total ownage.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 5, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Anyone have that vid of the fastest knockout ever where that Asian guy comes out of the corner first round with a flying knee to the head and knocks the other guy out in 3 seconds?  Total ownage.



Shity resolution ... but are you you're talking about [SIZE=-1]Sakurai Vs Danzig?

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Sakurai Vs Danzig[/SIZE]


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 5, 2007)

Matt Serra BJJ clinic:






YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 5, 2007)

Glen Danzig gettin KO'd by security. 





YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 5, 2007)

We both broke the spoiler rule.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 5, 2007)

What a fight between Melvin and Stevenson!!! I was on the edge of my seat the whole time.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 5, 2007)

Damnit. That was weak.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah man. I'm hoping the show makes up for it a little. I just put off 2 hrs. about to be 3 of work to watch this ass.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 6, 2007)

I am soooo glad I tivo'd that shit so I could cruise through the crap to the few good moments. 



			
				Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Glen Danzig gettin KO'd by security.


That was a killer one and done drop shot.  The kind he can't complain about because he swung first


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Who won the main event?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> Who won the main event?



Joe Stevenson via Guillotine Choke, :27 of the first round. One of the fastest submission victories I have ever seen.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Joe Stevenson via Guillotine Choke, :27 of the first round. One of the fastest submission victories I have ever seen.



Would of liked to see more of stevensons ground game. Snatching up a Gui like that especially when Melvin had 1 arm in is as anti climatic as it gets


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 6, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Would of liked to see more of stevensons ground game. Snatching up a Gui like that especially when Melvin had 1 arm in is as anti climatic as it gets


I think Melvin got his feelings hurt on that one ...


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

HAHAHHAHAHA

Guillard talked himself up so much.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 6, 2007)

Dana is deceptive with TUF.  He pulls guys like Sanchez and Stevens out and presents them like they're new.  LOL ... both past KOTC champs.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Kos fights a fan!*

YouTube - Josh Koscheck Fights a Fan at his gymhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PlYqrpiukk


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 7, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> YouTube - Josh Koscheck Fights a Fan at his gym


 
Oh man. At like 2:20 when he was standing in the guy's guard wailing on him


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2007)

YouTube - Diego Sanchez shoves Josh Koscheck at UFC 69 weigh-in


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> YouTube - Diego Sanchez shoves Josh Koscheck at UFC 69 weigh-in


 
Nice!!! Hopefully they'll slug it out a little before the ground attack begins. Is there a beef between the two?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Nice!!! Hopefully they'll slug it out a little before the ground attack begins. Is there a beef between the two?


 
Mad beef. Kos as been hating on Diego since he beat him on the show. 


I can't wait to see Diego beat the pulp out of Kos.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 7, 2007)

> *I want my UFC*
> 
> By *Mary Buckheit*
> Page 2
> ...



Silly Floyd.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 7, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Mad beef. Kos as been hating on Diego since he beat him on the show.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see Diego beat the pulp out of Kos.


 
Oh yeah I forgot about that. I guess I figured that had cooled off. Look at how crazy Diego is when he's all mellowed out before his fights. I wouldn't want to be in there with him when he has a vendetta against me and pissed off.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 7, 2007)

Kos interview ... uhhh ya know?






YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 7, 2007)

Watching the pre-fight stuff on Spike is interesting.  Sanchez is looking too much like a self centered asshole right now while Koz has a good attitude ... that can make the difference.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yep this has all the makings for fight of the year.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 7, 2007)

lol






YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 7, 2007)

That would have been a perfect place for a sneak water balloon attack ...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> That would have been a perfect place for a sneak water balloon attack ...







Fox news videos.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fun little program to mess around with:

No Holds Barred MMA Simulator

There are a few fantasy MMA leagues based around this program. I was reading on one site it predicts the winners about 70% of the time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 9, 2007)

Chuck Liddell gets punked ... 

Better quality if you are an FCZ member ... torrent.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't know what to make of this.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 14, 2007)

That was fricken hilarious.  She was completely into it, very well cared for ... and she loved it.  

It's not like he sub'd her with an arm bar or KO'd her


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 15, 2007)

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* FERTITTA PUTS PRIDE GRAND PRIX ON HOLD*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saturday, April 14, 2007                    - by Al Yu and Ken Pishna - MMAWeekly.com[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ...



Look at the talent in that tourney....


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Werdum vs. Gonzaga

Gonzaga is bigger, stronger, and more skilled now so it seems.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 27, 2007)

Great fight ... and a view of Zag's weak spot.  Cardio ... .  That is not good versus Randy Couture.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Anderson Silva vs. Yushin Okami:*





YouTube Video












*Matt Serra vs. Takanori Gomi:*





YouTube Video











*
Joe Riggs vs. Kendall Grove (Grove's 3rd pro fight):*





YouTube Video











Ricardo Arona vs. "Shogun" Rua (ref cam)

Forrest Griffin vs. Keith Jardine


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 2, 2007)

What about fml or mixed gender mma clips?.. does anyone have one?
Nhb would be good?

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2007)

*Nick Diaz Blackbelt Ceremony*






YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2007)

Typical LA gang initiation  
Diaz is the man. One of if not my favorite fighter.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

He's an asshole.  Damn good fighter, but still a bitch.


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2007)

*Brandon Vera Highlight*






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2007)

This kid is good. 

Joe Lauzon Highlight Video


----------



## MCx2 (May 18, 2007)

Joe Rogan on fighter salaries and Fedor


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

YouTube Video











I was surprised to see them post his losses first.


----------



## MCx2 (May 27, 2007)

I'm sure a lot of you have seen this but it's defintely worth another look:

Rogan defends MMA on Sportscenter.


----------



## MCx2 (May 31, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (May 31, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> What about fml or mixed gender mma clips?.. does anyone have one?
> Nhb would be good?
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.








YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 1, 2007)

UFC 75: Unacceptable 







YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 1, 2007)

"What do you call these?"


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 3, 2007)

Akebono - The Best Around






YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 3, 2007)

Surprised Dana doesn't have on the TUF line-up.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Another Brandon Vera Highlight*






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 7, 2007)

Not many guys in Marcelo Garcia's weight class can hang with him as long as Diego did. Very impressive. 

ADCC - Marcelo Garcia vs Diego Sanchez - Google Video


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 9, 2007)

This falls under the "worst" category. 






YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> This falls under the "worst" category.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooouch.  Did ya notice that Fulton limped in and back out again?  Vs a real MMA fighter his own size he'd have been the injured one.  He was a good sport the way he showed genuine concern for the lil guy though.

I've been slammed like that.   Lots of fun.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ooouch.  Did ya notice that Fulton limped in and back out again?  Vs a real MMA fighter his own size he'd have been the injured one.  He was a good sport the way he showed genuine concern for the lil guy though.
> 
> I've been slammed like that.   Lots of fun.



That was Fulton's 7th fight.... Of November '98.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Josh Haynes had a rough time cutting for his last fight...


----------



## maniclion (Jun 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> This falls under the "worst" category.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a dislocated shoulder...ouch...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 15, 2007)

2007: Year of the MMA Upset


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> This falls under the "worst" category.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 But size doesnt matter...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Joe Rogan on MMA Radio: "Beatdown" with TJ De Santis


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Joe Rogan on MMA Radio: "Beatdown" with TJ De Santis



Haha, that's the interview I was telling you about a few weeks ago.  Classic.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Haha, that's the interview I was telling you about a few weeks ago.  Classic.



Hell yeah I've been looking for it ever since. I don't think I disagreed with one thing Rogan said that whole interview, he's pretty entertaining too.


----------

